# RECOGNITION



## JB93 (May 11, 2016)

PhaglofGA is not recognized by the ugle, so do recognized princehalls recognize them?? Explain this to me someone please and sorry if it seems like im asking to much, I just want to gather much information as i can! I hate repeating mistakes


----------



## coachn (May 11, 2016)

As I understand it, all PHA masons in good standing with there respective PHA Grand Lodge are recognized by other PHA Grand Lodges. 

Not all PHA members are recognized by Mainstream (aka "State") Grand Lodges, yet.


----------



## dfreybur (May 11, 2016)

http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp

See there for regular status and mutual recognition within the PHA branch of our family of Brothers.  All over the US though some jurisdictions cover more than one state.  Also jurisdictions in Canada and other countries.

http://bessel.org/masrec/phamap.htm

See there for recognition between the two branches of our family of Brothers in the US.  It should be possible to draw a similar map for Canada.

http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges

See the North America tab for the UGLE view of us.  There usual policy is to recognize once the two jurisdictions in a state have mutual recognition and the PHA jurisdiction asks.  It is not clear why PHA Oklahoma has not yet asked - They aggressively charter military lodges overseas so maybe it's about the paperwork on that topic.

http://www.mwphglga.org/

PHA GA seems down today.  They are your regular PHA jurisdiction.

Glad to see you decided to transition from step-Brother to full Brother.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (May 11, 2016)

Question : When asked if you are a freemason, do you brothers feel the need to specific if you are a PHA or GL mason. And if so, do you explain the difference ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 11, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Question : When asked if you are a freemason, do you brothers feel the need to specific if you are a PHA or GL mason. And if so, do you explain the difference ?



The only thing I might refer to is that my GL is recognized by UGLE as a point of reference to my GL's "regularity". For me, I'm only primarily interested in Regularity, the tradition, whether PH or otherwise is only relevant as a point of discussion and learning


----------



## dfreybur (May 12, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> When asked if you are a freemason, do you brothers feel the need to specific if you are a PHA or GL mason.



I do not.  That's a detail to be discussed when showing each other dues cards just before entering a tiled meeting.  Other than that there is rarely call for making the distinction.



> And if so, do you explain the difference ?



Before the days of the Daytona 500 and the Indianapolis 500 the word race in the US meant something strange.  It's a relic of those days.  Now we have a pair of traditions older than the country and that's as cool as history gets.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (May 12, 2016)

When approached by a man that wants to be a mason in a state where both Grand Lodges not in Amity,  how do you refer him ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins (May 12, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> When approached by a man that wants to be a mason in a state where both Grand Lodges not in Amity,  how do you refer him ?


If I think he's a worthy candidate, I'm going to do my best to get him to petition MY Lodge!


----------



## dfreybur (May 13, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> When approached by a man that wants to be a mason in a state where both Grand Lodges not in Amity,  how do you refer him ?



All 3 of my jurisdictions have local recognition so he's asking about a location where I'm not a member.  So far the only places I've encountered queries of that sort have been here on this board and back in the old UseNet days on news:alt.freemasonry

I post links to the lodge locator function of both of his local regular GLs and suggest he go to more than one nearby lodge and get to know the Brothers then petition one.  Recently for provinces in Canada as well.  It's only in the last year that I noticed that PHA recognition is starting to happen there.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 13, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> It's only in the last year that I noticed that PHA recognition is starting to happen there.


And they talk trash on us Southerners!


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 14, 2016)

If approached and asked if I am a freemason, I just say I am and keep it moving, if approached by a Master Mason we just carry on a general conversation..and to be noticed to asked that question that mean i'm lit up with my cap or ring...


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (May 14, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> If approached and asked if I am a freemason, I just say I am and keep it moving, if approached by a Master Mason we just carry on a general conversation..and to be noticed to asked that question that mean i'm lit up with my cap or ring...


What does lit up mean ?


----------



## lilhut3579 (May 15, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> What does lit up mean ?



Lit up means wearing regalia. Like a hat or jacket. Sometimes you'll hear or read a PHA brother say "wearing light" or something to that nature. That's all we're talking about.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (May 15, 2016)

lilhut3579 said:


> Lit up means wearing regalia. Like a hat or jacket. Sometimes you'll hear or read a PHA brother say "wearing light" or something to that nature. That's all we're talking about.


Why do you call it that, is it not just wearing Masonic emblems ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 15, 2016)

Well the S&C is one of the great lights.....im guessing here as im not PHA

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 15, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Why do you call it that, is it not just wearing Masonic emblems ?


What's that theory about groups that develop shared and specialized language and terms creating a sense of belonging and cohesiveness? True of all lodges....


----------



## lilhut3579 (May 15, 2016)

That's pretty much it, what JD said. The emblems are knowledge and knowledge is light. So wearing an emblem = wearing light or being lit up. Also, what bloke said is true as well. Some PHA brothers refer to each other as square.


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 16, 2016)

Being a Prince Hall Mason don't have anything to do with it. I just have a little swag with it. Not to say I spread the word like that cause I'm always got my nose in them books to keep myself stead fast.


----------



## Brother JC (May 17, 2016)

"Regalia" generally refers to aprons and jewels, whereas the stuff we wear on the street would more correctly be described as "paraphernalia."


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 21, 2016)

So presume y'all don't know who the "Junk Man " is???


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 21, 2016)

So I presume???


----------



## Bloke (May 21, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> So presume y'all don't know who the "Junk Man " is???



No idea


----------



## Bill Lins (May 22, 2016)

Isn't he the guy with all the bling?  ;-)


----------



## Glen Cook (May 22, 2016)

Junk man? Clueless (a usual condition).


----------



## Brother JC (May 22, 2016)

Bullet-proof lapels?


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 22, 2016)

Junk man is the man that sells regalia ie. car emblems, trinkets, books and so for. That was the days before the internet.


----------



## MasonicAdept (Sep 1, 2016)

coachn said:


> As I understand it, all PHA masons in good standing with there respective PHA Grand Lodge are recognized by other PHA Grand Lodges.
> 
> Not all PHA members are recognized by Mainstream (aka "State") Grand Lodges, yet.



Up until recently, when at least five PHGLs pulled recognition from both the MWPHGL of Louisiana and the newly formed GL in  the Virgin Islands.


----------



## coachn (Sep 2, 2016)

MasonicAdept said:


> Up until recently, when at least five PHGLs pulled recognition from both the MWPHGL of Louisiana and the newly formed GL in  the Virgin Islands.


<sigh> I hope whatever caused the rift gets resolved soon.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 5, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Question : When asked if you are a freemason, do you brothers feel the need to specific if you are a PHA or GL mason. And if so, do you explain the difference ?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


No.


acjohnson53 said:


> If approached and asked if I am a freemason, I just say I am and keep it moving, if approached by a Master Mason we just carry on a general conversation..and to be noticed to asked that question that mean i'm lit up with my cap or ring...


Same here.


----------

